# Iowa winter is here!



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

Last winter sucked and this winter looks to be more of the same.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Dont lose faith just yet!!!


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Its only early december


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

It is getting pretty chilly in Omaha.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Green winter


----------



## ultimatelawns (Dec 18, 2011)

Thinking about mowing the yard in a couple days when it warms up.


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

Iowa has hills? when the hell did that happen?


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

MJ Services;1535337 said:


> Iowa has hills? when the hell did that happen?


Eastern Iowa has a nice rolling hills and the breaks of the Mississippi River. The western Iowa has the Missouri River valley. Coming home today from Omaha we back in South Dakota before sunrise.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I love winters like that, any houses for sale. Golf course still open?


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I dont mind this type of winter as I am about 3 hours from omaha. Heck were still landscaping, putting bullet edgers in and retaining walls. Rocking, no plantings though but I think if you stuck with watering they actually may take hold. I like this weather!


----------



## DodgerFan (Jan 3, 2010)

ultimatelawns;1534978 said:


> Thinking about mowing the yard in a couple days when it warms up.


I thought the same, it actually could use 1 more pass but that's what I thought last time


----------



## icl (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, its here now and Mother Nature is not happy with Central Iowa. Projected 12.4 inches per KCCI, with 2-3 hours of thunder snow! With the drought I will take all she can dish.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

You're lucky. It is dryer then Grandpa's scalp here.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Was stationed in Waterloo for 3 years 96-99...was amazed how it could snow 15 inches and you could still see the ground in the corn fields! Then there would be drifts higher than some houses on the roads! The farmers would get those blowers out and blow that snow a mile high - my kids and I would just go and watch! Got my first Dodge (96) from there...ummm - Deery was the dealer name - No - I must be thinking of "John Deer!" Damn can't remember - the dealer was in Cedar Falls...maybe that was it - now I'm rambling. Actually lived in a little town called Dunkerton - all these towns surrounded little grain elevators. Great 3 years of my service - Great people - still stay in touch........


----------



## Krumm (Jan 16, 2011)

Deery is the right name. I don't know if its Deery brothers up there or one of there names? I haven't been up that way for awhile.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Krumm;1608132 said:


> Deery is the right name. I don't know if its Deery brothers up there or one of there names? I haven't been up that way for awhile.


Ya - OK - I thought that was it! Gotta great deal too...only had a few miles on it - now over 100k and she is still going...


----------



## icl (Dec 20, 2011)

Went to bed last night and the local news KCCI( Des MOines) said 1/2" for Tuesday. Woke up to go to a paver seminar and we had that at 730 am when I left. Think we ended up with about 7". I will try to take soe pics when I clean up in the morning. I have been meaning to take some for the stack thread in regards to a pick up. I think I have some decent 9-10 foot stacks with the truck! 

To be honest it was kind of a crap show not expecting it, and with warm concrete temps, bordering freezing all day and a wet snow, not to happy with the end result in regards to snow pack.


----------

